# Black Dots in Mouth



## pretz (Sep 25, 2003)

Thought I would jump in here and see what the experts have to say!

I just looked in my cats mouth after seeing a hint of something and noticed there were 4 to 5 small dots on her lip. the largest where he fang comes down and touches her bottom lip.

thoughts?

I am totally broke right now so a vet visit is only for emergencies... :?


----------



## Aquakittie (Mar 18, 2007)

Are you only just now noticing these dots or have they been there all along? My cat(s) have gums that are mottled in certain areas but it has to do with their coloring because the dots tend to correspond to the markings just around the mouth. But if they showed up suddenly, that's probably something else entirely. Are there other symptoms like foul breath or bleeding gums or lethargy or trouble eating, excesive drooling? etc.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Do you have a light-colored cat with pink lips and nose leather? They're prone to getting pigment spots on their lips and those are completely normal. You should be able to tell if it's a pigment spot because it'll be flush with the adjacent lip surface. They tend to slowly get larger with time.

If the spot is a raised bump and/or if it's suddenly appeared where it wasn't before, then maybe you should have it looked at. Even if that's the case, I don't think it's anything you need to rush off to the emergency vet for.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Is your cat orange? Orange cats tend to get freckles. Some more than others. Two of mine have mild freckles, even around their eyes, one has a freckle-y mouth that looks like the alien's mouth in the Arnold Schwarzeneggar movie "Predator".
h


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
One of my favorite movies.  And I think Rocket's going to look like that, too, as he gets older.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

coaster said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> One of my favorite movies.  And I think Rocket's going to look like that, too, as he gets older.


*Every* time Reilly yawns I think of that predator!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I noticed Twinkie has some freckles along his mouthline the other day when he was sleeping upside down on my desk. I think it's normal but if you feel that it's suddenly happened or it's bumpy, I'd suggest calling your vet :wink:


----------



## pretz (Sep 25, 2003)

I noticed it a while ago but not as many. thought it was just some dirt in her mouth.

she is a female orange tabby.

I'll check tonight if it is a riased bump or flesh with her lip. I couldn't "pick" it off although I tried lightly to see if it would raise up. i'll try to take a picture if you all would be so kind as to look @ it? 

thx for the help.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like freckles... Would love to see pics of the freckle-puss.


----------

